# Featured Content System



## Null (Mar 15, 2021)

Let me know what you think about the featured content system. It uses moderator permissions so I'm going to make it so mods can feature posts too.

To-Do:
1. Featured content tab with all historical features.
2. Tidy up the block so there's more immediately obvious emphasis on the message.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sounds pretty useful honestly, I'm not against it.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Mar 15, 2021)

Is this replacing the happenings?


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Is this replacing the happenings?


Ideally.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Let me know what you think about the featured content system. It uses moderator permissions so I'm going to make it so mods can feature posts too.


Can the features tab be collapsable as well ?


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2021)

To give you an idea how long I've been planning to do this, the notice for the featured thread is just some HTML block I titled "Ghetto Featured Threads" because after the XF1 to 2 transition we lost our featured post add-on, but the add-on dev never made another.


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Mar 15, 2021)

Very nice! I love this, finding new happenings and upcoming individuals will be much easier now.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 15, 2021)

Make it so I can feature posts and I'll help you find out if the entire site can be broken through it.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 15, 2021)

So does it work like reports?  Anyone can flag a post for mod review, which they then approve?


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Let me know what you think about the featured content system. It uses moderator permissions so I'm going to make it so mods can feature posts too.


Looks and sounds good. Hopefully it will lead to a rolling update kind of thing so the featured board doesn't feel a bit stale after a week or so.


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> So does it work like reports?  Anyone can flag a post for mod review, which they then approve?


That's a cool suggestion. I might just make it a part of the report system directly.


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 15, 2021)

It's just a giant box that just sits up there with random threads. In the old days, Featured Content was one thread that seemed to be getting views and had an actual post preview with the avatar (if I'm remembering right).


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> It's just a giant box that just sits up there with random threads. In the old days, Featured Content was one thread that seemed to be getting views and had an actual post preview with the avatar (if I'm remembering right).


The old feature system was pretty in-depth but the issue with the preview was that it was huge. These days we have a rolling list of updates and I feel that works better. Though the old feature only let you show OPs.


----------



## The Real SVP (Mar 15, 2021)

It takes up a lot of space. I also have a hard time seeing where one item ends and the next begins at a glance. It looks like a solid block of text.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks good to me. I'd just make the font a little smaller so it doesn't take up as much space at the top of the page.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you

i've missed it when it was out of action


----------



## Tour of Italy (Mar 15, 2021)

The Real SVP said:


> It takes up a lot of space. I also have a hard time seeing where one item ends and the next begins at a glance. It looks like a solid block of text.


Yeah dude, compress the links to the thread titles, let whoever adds them use a custom title.


----------



## Cliff Booth (Mar 15, 2021)

Is it going to be mainly chronological based on when staff adds something or is there a way to prioritize the list based on importance? I know the second option is pretty subjective, but I wouldn't want stuff like deaths and major arrests to slide down the page just based on timing and other thread happenings.


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2021)

Buck Swope said:


> Is it going to be mainly chronological based on when staff adds something or is there a way to prioritize the list based on importance? I know the second option is pretty subjective, but I wouldn't want stuff like deaths and major arrests to slide down the page just based on timing and other thread happenings.


Chronological.


----------



## Near (Mar 15, 2021)

This is looking good. Was waiting for a more user-controlled system like this


----------



## DJ Grelle (Mar 15, 2021)

I'll miss the curated-by-null 'tism top list. It was always fun to open a KF tab and see that it was updated. But this is cool as well. Thanks for the effort retarded dog.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Mar 15, 2021)

Good idea but god it looks ugly rn, needs more flair, IDK what but I agree with SVP


The Real SVP said:


> It takes up a lot of space. I also have a hard time seeing where one item ends and the next begins at a glance. It looks like a solid block of text.


it just makes it all looks like a chunk of text, Really cool idea though


----------



## Ozma (ZeTrannyJanny) (Mar 15, 2021)

I missed the silhouettes that some of the sub forums had next to their names. Though I like this featured content system.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks nice and fits with the other forum content lists, I also like that idea about reporting to be featured, maybe add something so that if a mod or admin adds the feature or denies, other reports asking for the same get shitcanned automatically.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 15, 2021)

Should be useful.

Like others have said, the only real issue is cosmetic but that's easy to tweak until a suitable look is found.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Mar 15, 2021)

now its much better with just the tag lines, thanks null


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 15, 2021)

This feature is blessed.


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2021)

Trying this now. If anyone wants to mock up something tidier let me know.


----------



## Smug Cat (Mar 15, 2021)

I like this. This is based.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Mar 15, 2021)

Fancy.

Autists don’t like change though, you should know this.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 15, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 1999736
> 
> Trying this now. If anyone wants to mock up something tidier let me know.


The latest tweaks made it look pretty good already. Once the "Happenings" block is gone, the site layout should get a lot more compact.

What's the maximum number of items you're planning to have there at a time? 8? 10?


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 15, 2021)

Cool that looks a lot better.

I'm unsure if a bulleted list format would be aesthetically pleasing or not. But I do think everything should be tabbed over to the right once.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Trying this now. If anyone wants to mock up something tidier let me know.


Add flags, troon flag for troonery, rainbow flag for GAB and other gay news ect.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Mar 15, 2021)

It’s change and I don’t like it! Nah look good, I’m sure I’ll get used to it quickly.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Mar 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Let me know what you think about the featured content system. It uses moderator permissions so I'm going to make it so mods can feature posts too.
> 
> To-Do:
> 1. Featured content tab with all historical features.
> 2. Tidy up the block so there's more immediately obvious emphasis on the message.


This looks extremely gay and I don't like it.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Mar 15, 2021)

I would try and make the styling of the box match the old one as much as possible. Probably at least make the descriptions part a different font or size the the thread titles


----------



## Mal0 (Mar 15, 2021)

I am fine either way.

The stuff you chose to put up was always a good read and gave me good threads to browse, but this new way will display things you may have missed. Just needs, as you said, to be cleaner.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> So does it work like reports?  Anyone can flag a post for mod review, which they then approve?





Null said:


> That's a cool suggestion. I might just make it a part of the report system directly.


I like the idea (after all, atm it's usually just users making a post with "hey @ null, is this front page news?" so this would be a logical step if happenings is opened up to mods), but might be something people use to spam the mods with, especially those that come here to request the KF personal army - maybe tie it to accounts who are at least X weeks / months / years old or some other condition?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 15, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> I like the idea, but might be something people use to spam @ mods, especially those that come here to request the KF personal army - maybe tie it to accounts who are at least X weeks / months / years old or some other condition?


Reports time out (1 every 30 seconds I believe).  It's likely to help mitigate the problem in a similar way.


----------



## irishAzoth (Mar 15, 2021)

Great idea! Can't wait for kiwi's to flex their HTML(and javascript possibly?) on when big happenings happen


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 15, 2021)

SITE CHANGES

I NEED TO STIM

ETA: I feel like it might just end up with 5 threads all titled "nigger", but time will tell


----------



## Samoyed (Mar 15, 2021)

it good


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 15, 2021)

Can there be a button which makes you able to hide or show the featured content box?


----------



## Search (Mar 15, 2021)

IMHO:
It either needs more "bling" to it to make it a truly featured content. Like thumbnails that can be pulled from threads. My experience is - I haven't noticed it at all. Of course I'm autistic and such but her ya go, pal.
Or some vertical space reduction with animated scrolling. To reduce space used and make it look more "modest" yet informative.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Mar 15, 2021)

I dig it. This change overall improves the website and allows more flexibility for future modifications. I will miss the Nool Approved Threads, but Happenings will start having more current content. Thumbs up. 

I also like the ideas that other Kiwis have mentioned of being able to vote on featuring content and being able to hide the box.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (Mar 15, 2021)

Is there a way to make it look as tidy as the happenings tab? It's quite cluttered atm, the way the happenings are presented as one paraphrased sentence and also curated is really good.


----------



## Furret (Mar 15, 2021)

This is different, therefore I do not like it and will say it is bad without considering what it actually does or changes for the forum.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 15, 2021)

I like that when posts are featured, the post itself gets marked as "feaured" with the date.


----------



## Near (Mar 15, 2021)

So how do you "nominate" things to be featured right now? Or is that still WIP


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2021)

Near said:


> So how do you "nominate" things to be featured right now? Or is that still WIP


post in the happenings thread. mods can feature it but I've asked them to not do any featuring until I get a sense of what mods want to feature.


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Mar 15, 2021)

I think this is a good idea. I was thrown off for a moment, but then realized I liked the featured section.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Mar 15, 2021)

I like it, much cleaner than the old Happenings list


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Mar 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Ideally.


Aw. I'm going to miss the happenings, then. __


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Mar 15, 2021)

On one hand I think a dropdown might be useful to clean it up, but I there's something to be said for a featured section that is out in the open.


----------



## Chris_Stuckmann (Mar 15, 2021)

I like the idea, but it looks really ugly. Could you make it look more like the old happenings text box?


----------



## Gar For Archer (Mar 15, 2021)

Search said:


> IMHO:
> It either needs more "bling" to it to make it a truly featured content. Like thumbnails that can be pulled from threads. My experience is - I haven't noticed it at all. Of course I'm autistic and such but her ya go, pal.
> Or some vertical space reduction with animated scrolling. To reduce space used and make it look more "modest" yet informative.


Seconded on the auto scrolling/auto advancing. As it is now it makes the front page hard to use on mobile.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Mar 15, 2021)

I like this idea, because it means featured threads/posts can be put up without having to tag Null and waiting for him to manually feature them himself.

The only real complaint I have with the current version of it is that it seems to take up a lot of space on the mainpage, especially for mobile users and/or people on low-resolution screens. Maybe it might be worth making it a smaller (but scrollable) box? That would take up less space, and it could easily fit the last 20 or so featured posts.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Mar 15, 2021)

It's not that I hate it, but I think it's pretty bland looking. Could use a bit of sprucing up so it doesn't look like complete ass.


----------



## skjora (Mar 15, 2021)

Could you put the timestamps one tab to the right? I think this would increase readability. Here's a mockup:


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Mar 15, 2021)

It being a bit big is my main complaint, other than that I like it.

A remembered user setting to collapse the element would fix that complaint, but I don't know if the dev time would be worth it as the marginal benefit of not scrolling a few extra lines down to get to the forums proper seems pretty low.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 15, 2021)

I like it a lot!


----------



## v3nus (Mar 15, 2021)

I love it so far, but maybe make it collapsable as well?


----------



## Borax Bozo (Mar 15, 2021)

Just a consideration, some Happenings previously have involved multiple links to different posts in a thread at once, or sometimes even multiple threads.  Have you considered how the system will handle multiple posts from the same thread being nominated as Happenings?


----------



## ClipBitch (Mar 15, 2021)

I find it kind of hard to read. I think a brighter green font would help, just my two cents. It kind of blends into the grey.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 15, 2021)

One billion years in MS Paint




Flags nigga.


----------



## Banworld (Mar 15, 2021)

I like the new happenings section, it's cool that it comes with a post highlighter too. As for more ideas, it depends how in depth you want to get with it, the happenings block when it was just you submitting things was interesting in an 'directors cut' kind of way. Although now others can add to it, I can see it growing a bit - which will only increase as the site gets more popular.

My recommendations would be to mix and match the following:

Make it scrollable, it makes it a consistent object that's a bit easier to navigate.
Allow people to mark happenings as 'read' so they only see new happenings.
Subset the happenings. There are some who will always check the Beauty Parlour happenings and no others.
Set up notifications for when a lolcow has a happening. I.e. when you watch a lolcows thread you can also select if you want to see happenings.
Block lolcows - some lolcows people don't care about.
Auto-archive happenings, this might be fun at the end of year so we can do a 'year in review' and give out a lolcows award for 'biggest happening'.
I'm sure some these ideas are difficult to implement, especially the ones that allow for user interaction.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Mar 15, 2021)

Well, if you're looking to save space, I recommend something like this:


Making the "Featured Content" header into a link for the community thread, like it was in the previous iteration, and adding a collapsible arrow on the side. You can always shrink down the notice box more and make it that random.txt doesn't leave gaps by forcing it into the right column.

For readability, you can use the dark gray, white line, light gray node table color combo that you already use for the forum subsections/lolcow cults to make it easier to see the various items without it looking like a blob of text. You could also have a small version of each item's respective forum appear like a bullet point to give a quick idea of the type of content it will be at a glance.


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 15, 2021)

Is there a style sheet they can use? Looks like a Lynx page rn


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 15, 2021)

Good idea, but right now it just looks like you broke the happenings section.


----------



## HumanHive (Mar 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Let me know what you think about the featured content system. It uses moderator permissions so I'm going to make it so mods can feature posts too.
> 
> To-Do:
> 1. Featured content tab with all historical features.
> 2. Tidy up the block so there's more immediately obvious emphasis on the message.


Needs a minimize button. Otherwise good.


----------



## SpumbleSplabloo (Mar 15, 2021)

Will we still have handpicked features? I'm worried this'll become a way for the A&H part of the site to ree even louder without some actually amusing features to balance it out.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 15, 2021)

SpumbleSplabloo said:


> Will we still have handpicked features? I'm worried this'll become a way for the A&H part of the site to ree even louder without some actually amusing features to balance it out.


I'm not going to be happy until I see the entire happenings feed just catparty threads about gamergate.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Mar 15, 2021)

Sorry if this has been said before, but could it look more like the Xenforo 1 version?


----------



## TVStactic (Mar 15, 2021)

my newfag mind does not know how the old happenings were but taking in consideration Blanco's design with skjora's would make it look better to read. right about now it's somewhat cluttered because of the size from the main green border box which draws attention away from the happenings part.

mixing both designs gives out something similar to this (ascuse my laziness):


----------



## Huge Fuckin Nerd (Mar 16, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I'm going to miss a Null-curated happenings section, but I totally understand the need for a change.


----------



## axfaxf (Mar 16, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I'm not going to be happy until I see the entire happenings feed just catparty threads about gamergate.


How about a single line at the bottom "Today in GG:"


----------



## Magnum Magazine (Mar 16, 2021)

Will the featured happenings still have the little headlines written by Null himself, or will they be written by whichever mod features the post? I like those, if mods are making them I hope they're as good.


----------



## Mountain Dew (Mar 16, 2021)

I’d rather have a setting to collapse it/have it off. I found the little blurbs funny at the top of the page, I could care less for a solid block of text.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Mar 16, 2021)

Ok, I get the idea how new entries are gonna be added, but what about clearing it up? Is it going to be done manually too or anything added there deletes by itself after a week or so? Or is it limited to 10 entries and the new one just pushes the oldest one from the list? Also, let's say there is nothing worthy of a feature for a month, then what? Is it going to be just old news?

Otherwise, I like the idea.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 16, 2021)

I love this. Hopefully there is a specific space to just suggest things soon.


----------



## Regginmcaids (Mar 16, 2021)

I like the whole the but the "featured on X date" text on posts is kind of distracting to the original post. maybe mark the post with the shield showing it was featured and clicking on it will unhide the text and date.


----------



## TheCuntler (Mar 16, 2021)

Maybe it could look cleaner if the date and time of the posting and featuring would be removed.
Edit: But I like it so far.


----------



## 0 2 (Mar 16, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 1999736
> 
> Trying this now. If anyone wants to mock up something tidier let me know.


Would it be possible to have a "dismiss" option for each individual highlight? That would make it easier to notice new highlights if the list becomes more bloated. Preferably either on the left or orderly on the right so it's easy to dismiss multiple highlights at once, or perhaps with a unique or unobtrusive icon so it melds better?


----------



## Abe Vigoda (Mar 16, 2021)

skjora said:


> Could you put the timestamps one tab to the right? I think this would increase readability. Here's a mockup:
> View attachment 2000135


I want to second this suggestion. Super easy change that requires no extra functionality but solves my only issue, the fact that it looks like a big block of text.

If I could make a more ambitious suggestion, maybe commission a set of icons to accompany each row that represent the kind of thread, kind of like the board icons. Make one for the major lolcows/cults and then ones for like gaming, YouTube, etc. just to give an at-a-glance idea of what’s what. That’s probably a simpler idea than grouping them, and you could have whichever mod is adding it to the list choose which one to use.


----------



## The Real SVP (Mar 16, 2021)

Oblique said:


> Can there be a button which makes you able to hide or show the featured content box?





Mountain Dew said:


> I’d rather have a setting to collapse it/have it off. I found the little blurbs funny at the top of the page, I could care less for a solid block of text.





0 1 said:


> Would it be possible to have a "dismiss" option for each individual highlight? That would make it easier to notice new highlights if the list becomes more bloated. Preferably either on the left or orderly on the right so it's easy to dismiss multiple highlights at once, or perhaps with a unique or unobtrusive icon so it melds better?
> 
> View attachment 2001514


Ideally I would like an option to collapse it until there is a new item, or a "new" or "unread" indicator on the collapsed object.


----------



## Null (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm not making it collapsible. That defeats the purpose.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Mar 16, 2021)

I love this as I really rely heavily on the feature area to recommend what threads I should check out.


----------



## Account (Mar 16, 2021)

I think the happenings should be displayed as headline-description. Gigantic monitor-spanning hyperlinks are hard to read because the site uses a dark color for them. So the Kero link could just be "Kero Returns" with the description giving the context currently in the hyperlink.


----------



## Maskull (Mar 16, 2021)

It'd be nice if they were bulleted with the old subforum icons so we know where the link is taking us.


----------



## Fat Bastard (Mar 16, 2021)

I think it's great, I like that it's more spaced out vertically, it makes it so I don't have to lean in like DSP to read it. My only criticism is that I think the titles should be in the same font/boldness as the text that says 'Community Happenings' at the top of the page as the titles currently look just like any other thread on the front page, I also would not be against adding the colored border and the kiwi bird icon that the 'Community Happenings' box has.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 16, 2021)

I would like to second tabbing in the timestamps underneath each title line.

Maybe it came up earlier but what about reversing the order? Put newer stuff at the top and older stuff at the bottom.


----------



## hot hot leg (Mar 16, 2021)

It takes up a lot of space; I can't see the Lolcows board without scrolling down.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Mar 16, 2021)

It's pretty interesting though it could be helpful if it would go to first unread post if its a thread you have been to already.


----------



## MysticSleeper (Mar 17, 2021)

Please keep the small kiwi in some way, it's so cute and also it was there for us when we needed it.



EDIT: Thank you supreme leader null!


----------



## Tealeaf (Mar 17, 2021)

@Null 
I doodled a layout proposal based on your concerns in chat


----------



## It's HK-47 (Mar 17, 2021)

SpumbleSplabloo said:


> Will we still have handpicked features? I'm worried this'll become a way for the A&H part of the site to ree even louder without some actually amusing features to balance it out.


A&H threads almost never got featured to begin with since they tend to stray so far from the purpose of the site, and I can promise that's a trend that's going to continue unless we get another situation like Drain Todger's Wuhan thread.  Most of what happens in the off-topic section of the board is rarely worth bringing to the fore unless it derails so badly that it _becomes_ on-topic.


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2021)

A&N should never get featured, period. Happenings can but it needs to either be directly site related, the US shitting itself again, or impacting the site somehow.


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2021)

Featured Content
					






					kiwifarms.net
				




I'm wrestling with how I want to display featured posts. I think something like this with a click to expand thing is the way to go.

Do you guys think something like this would be better, or a threaded view like the forum index?


----------



## Dark Edea (Mar 17, 2021)

Null said:


> Featured Content
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your mock up looks nice and compact, which is good. I came here to say that there is too much stuff in the box. It looks like 15 items? A lot of the flavor text could be trimmed to help thin things out.


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2021)

Dark Edea said:


> Your mock up looks nice and compact, which is good. I came here to say that there is too much stuff in the box. It looks like 15 items? A lot of the flavor text could be trimmed to help thin things out.


I'm going to paginate the featured content page - that's going to be the way to look back at old features. Front page features are capped by date.


----------



## She Brings The Rain (Mar 17, 2021)

I don't know if this is actually doable since I know Jack shit about coding, but would there be a way to move stuff to a scrolling box either at the top or bottom after it's been featured X amount of days? Right now, my only issue is that there are so many threads all at once, and some of them have been there for a while.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Mar 17, 2021)

We've gotta have something to include articles. Like when Joe Rogan moved to spotify. That was big, if something with Joe Rogan happens again then there's no way it'd appear on the front page because Joe Rogan is only in articles and happenings. Joe Rogan talks about aliens with his buddies all the time and I'm not sure that CIA agent is being entirely truthful. Stuff like this needs to have the ability to not go unnoticed


----------



## ClipBitch (Mar 18, 2021)

I like the changes you've made so far.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 18, 2021)

Null said:


> Let me know what you think about the featured content system. It uses moderator permissions so I'm going to make it so mods can feature posts too.
> 
> To-Do:
> 1. Featured content tab with all historical features.
> 2. Tidy up the block so there's more immediately obvious emphasis on the message.


It's a bit messy at first, but I'm now used to it.


----------



## Bec (Mar 18, 2021)

I honestly liked the way the old one looked more.


----------



## Hitman One (Mar 18, 2021)

Would it be possible to have the most recently featured threads appear at the top of the list, effectively reversing the order they are listed in at the moment?


----------



## Mountain Dew (Mar 18, 2021)

I’ve blocked the element on PC, shame there’s nothing to do on mobile. It takes up the entire screen— the old featured content did that only occasionally. Oh well.


----------



## Null (Mar 19, 2021)

Retard furry can't flick down


----------



## Immortal Technique (Mar 19, 2021)

I like it, but can there be a time limit on the period it's listed? 3-4 days maybe? It's up to 17 things listed now and nothing gets bumped off; the list just gets longer. Monday feels like a year ago.


----------



## Null (Mar 19, 2021)

Immortal Technique said:


> I like it, but can there be a time limit on the period it's listed? 3-4 days maybe? It's up to 17 things listed now and nothing gets bumped off; the list just gets longer. Monday feels like a year ago.


7.


----------



## Yoghurt Baby (Mar 19, 2021)

I wish there was an option to hide it, especially when there's a lot of stuff. It takes up a lot of space on the screen if you're on mobile.


----------



## Null (Mar 19, 2021)

Hiding it defeats the fucking purpose. Wait a bit and I'll have something set up so the items are limited.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2021)

I agree with the guy that suggested being able to hide individual items. It'll still fulfil its purpose of notifying users of new featured content but allows users to remove things they've already read or aren't interested in to remove what they consider to be clutter.


----------



## Null (Mar 19, 2021)

Items now display descending by feature date. I've also updated the timestamps of the first features to be their post date so that the oldest content is now off the front page.


----------



## round robin (Mar 19, 2021)

Null said:


> Items now display descending by feature date. I've also updated the timestamps of the first features to be their post date so that the oldest content is now off the front page.


Thank you for that. It definitely makes more sense for newer stuff to show up first.


----------



## Full Race Replay (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for reversing the order and making the newest highlight on the top @Null (edit: late)


----------



## Plague Dog (Mar 20, 2021)

Although I'll miss the null featured content, I totally understand why this would be the better choice going forward. I guess my suggestion would be to make it more like the old featured where the number isn't set, bur rather depends on the amount of notable things happening. I used it as "this lol cow you don't follow is doing something remarkable, go check it out." Whereas it seems like this is only going to be the top 7 posts of the moment, so it could just be a boring week. I agree that I prefer the visuals of the old featured as well, but i think many people has a measure of "It's different. I don't like it," so I'm willing to see if it grows on me.

Edit: the revised visuals are already much better. Looks more like news headlines rather than highlighted threads. Well done!


----------



## 'Ol Stinky (Mar 20, 2021)

While I'll miss Null's hand picked stuff, I'm not totally against the new layout, some of the current featured posts I kind of think aren't really noteworthy and don't warrant being there, but I bet that's just gonna take time to adjust to


----------



## Double Dee (Mar 20, 2021)

I dont really mind it myself. Personally, I'd want the featured box to be divided between lolcow content from community stuff (merch sales, damage reports for downtime, etc.), if we ever had both on the featured stack, but that's me.


----------



## I don't like jews (Mar 22, 2021)

null is the anti-lowtax, constantly improving his forum instead of chugging boxed wine and pills


----------



## AbyssStarer (Mar 31, 2021)

Would it be possible to set filters that auto-hide all political shit? I don't want to see that garbage.


----------



## Null (Mar 31, 2021)

AbyssStarer said:


> Would it be possible to set filters that auto-hide all political shit? I don't want to see that garbage.


Not at the moment, no. I'll think about what my options are for filtering from certain boards. Right now I'll prefix it accordingly.


----------



## McMitch4kf (Apr 1, 2021)

Would a one-stop archive of the features be possible after they are removed for the front page; for when a user can’t remember the thread a post is in, just that it was featured.


----------



## Null (Apr 1, 2021)

McMitch4kf said:


> Would a one-stop archive of the features be possible after they are removed for the front page; for when a user can’t remember the thread a post is in, just that it was featured.








						Featured Content
					






					kiwifarms.net
				




I'm going to have to paginate this page soon before it starts breaking shit by loading too slow.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Apr 1, 2021)

Could we get a "first unread" link for the featured threads? I'm sure it'd be easy to implement but difficult to do so in a way that doesn't look cluttered, considering it only saves one click.


----------



## Null (Apr 1, 2021)

Bender said:


> If I video myself inserting a Kiwi Coin into my body, and send to you here, on Discord and Twitter, would that be a worthy enough donation to give @Begemot T&H?


nigga i dont want to see your booty hole


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2021)

Null said:


> nigga i dont want to see your booty hole


Aw, I deleted my post because I meant to post it in the other thread but you replied too quickly.

But fine, how about you undelete my post and give @Begemot T&H and I won't send you unsolicited videos of inserting Kiwi Coins into my body?


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Apr 2, 2021)

A bit late to be making an observation, but I like the way items are auto-removed after a week because you can tell at a glance when it's been a slow week.


----------

